# pray for my lost friend



## ronpasley (Sep 10, 2010)

Please pray with me that my friend Earl will be saved. 
I need several men of God to pray with me that the Holy Spirit will move mightly upon my friend Earl.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 10, 2010)

Prayer raised to my Father .


----------



## speedcop (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh mighty God I pray you will touch the heart of Earl and lead him to Jesus


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 10, 2010)

Father God in Heaven, we lift Earl up to you and ask that you will speak to his heart, reveal Yourself to him and show him you love him and he needs you, we ask this in Jesus name.


----------



## messenger (Sep 10, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## MTMiller (Sep 11, 2010)

prayers for your buddy earl


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 13, 2010)

Prayers


.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Prayers sent for earl.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 13, 2010)

My Prayers are added for Earl.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm praying for Earl and amny others that are in the same boat.


----------



## apoint (Oct 20, 2010)

Dear Heavenly Father we praise your name. Please forgive us and Earl for we all fall short without you. Only you Father Lord can touch the heart and make it whole again. Only you can change our mind and soul and put us back in your hands. I pray dear Lord you will do a mighty work in Earl to be one of your own,. In Jesus name, Amen


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 20, 2010)

Father Bring Earl's heart to you.
You say you call all men unto you, we ask that you bring him back to you, that your spirit will supply his needs in his mind.
Forgive him Father for leaving you.

If his fall should be my fault or any of us in here we pray you also forgive us.
I pray in the mighty Name of Yeshua your Son and our savior.
Amen.


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 21, 2010)

I pray that the Holy Spirit will draw Earl to Himself and that his heart and mind will be changed


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 21, 2010)

I pray that God will draw earl to himself as only he can.
Father, Save Him.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 22, 2010)

Prayers from here also.  

Earl, if you can see this post, in spite of all our differences, please know you are loved by many here, self included.  And more importantly, loved by the Father above.  
Forgive me also for any of my online board shortcomings (I'm sure I've made many) and please don't hold it against me or others for missing the mark while we have tried to communicate here with you.

God bless and direct His love in His time to your heart.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 22, 2010)

Same here Earl, if I was one of the people that said anything negative please forgive me or anyone else. I can only say this to you, God does love you, and you have alot of people that love you as well. God bless, Tom


----------



## WTM45 (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeff, you are a good man.  Continue in your search and investigations.
Enjoy those grandchildren!

E-Mail me if you ever want to chat.
W-T-M-3-3-8@comcast.n-e-t
(remove all the "-")


----------

